# Argentine Tegu not taming down?



## Gunner (May 20, 2020)

I got a 2 month old argentine black and white tegu about 3 and a half weeks ago, and i have been sitting by his tank talking to him every day he comes out, which is most days. I can sometimes gently pet him but over the weeks he has shown no improvement in terms of tolerating me. He still jumps sometimes when i make a sudden movement or even when i walk in the room, and he hates being pet and i cant take him out at all. I had allways heard people having them out and happy in just a few days so this concerns me. On top of that today I went to try and pet him and he bit me. Not sure if he thought i was food or if it was in defense. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rantology (May 20, 2020)

I've had some similar troubles with my 7 month old. When they are young they can be flighty and defensive, they're basically chicken nuggets in the wild. Taming is a lifelong relationship so don't stress out. Consistency, patience, and being gentle will go far.... eventually. And just when you think you've tamed them... puberty will hit!  . Just keep at it, reinforce positive interactions as much as possible, and just "be there" as much as you can. It'll happen.

Getting bit: don't force physical contact if your tegu is clearly not having it (tail whipping and posturing to bite) - instead try just setting your hand somewhere close by, just be in their space without antagonizing. It will still help build a relationship. A lot of people here suggest putting a piece of your clothing in their hide so they can get more used to your scent = safety as well.


----------



## Gunner (May 20, 2020)

Well good to hear im not alone. I didnt try to force physical contact, which is why i was so surprised he bit. When i pet him I always go slow and put my hand near him for a while to see how he acts. He was as calm as he usually is just some heavy breathing. As far as putting a piece of clothing in his hide, I dont think I can. He doesnt use either of his hides, he just has a burrow Under a log that I cant really reach without disturbing. Thanks for the advice ill keep at it.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 21, 2020)

Still throw a shirt in anyway it will familiarise him with your scent and he should still show an interest in it.

Also if you can tease him out and into a quiet room or hall way with nothing but you there and just lay reading, the interest to investigate should take over...... but only if you can manage this with little stress. (I used a shoe box with a hole in and once he went in I covered the hole)


----------



## Dylan koch (May 27, 2020)

Just remember everything takes time. My reds took a very long time to warm up to me and are fine in doors but when I take them outside it switches to puffing and tail whips when outside for yard time. Once inside totally different but on other hand. My blue tegus have been nothing but friendly from day one!! Never any sign of aggression or anything and are completely loving. My blue female loves being on my shoulder while walking around. And when outside for daily yard time will climb up my leg or up chair I'm sitting on and climb up to my shoulder


----------



## Debita (May 27, 2020)

For me, this is totally normal behavior. Not all of them give up the fight easily. I raised a wild caught year old B/W Argentine male for about 10 months before he decided to let go of the aggression..and now we are good buddies.....and "almost" zero aggression. There are moments when he thinks about resurrecting his dominance, but overall we have an understanding. I bought a wild caught female from the same source, but only 2-3 months old. I've had her for a year, and don't know if I've seen much aggression at all - and she's in her puberty stage!


----------



## Dylan koch (May 27, 2020)

My pure blue female 100% het albino and my blue ice male 100% het albino outside for yard time


----------



## Dylan koch (May 27, 2020)

Every tegu is different but I've noticed with my blues idk if its they only have 1 see through glass side compared to my reds there is a see through portion on all 4 sides


----------



## Tryven4 (Dec 9, 2020)

My red 3 month old wants nothing to do with being touched. It will however try to get out of its enclosure when it's opened, I put my hand in its way and he will crawl up me, but only to immediately try to find a way to jump off and escape. I too am hoping with some patience he will calm down.


----------



## Debita (Dec 10, 2020)

They're all individuals....they require patience at different times with shedding, new homes and puberty. Other than that....they're good to go!


----------

